# 75% of captive reptiles die before they reach a year old



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Apparently.

At least, thats what a paper commissioned by Elaine Tolland, and written by super scientist (and Elaines very own biologist In my pocket) Clifford warwick, has said.

Animal Protection Agency

I appreciate this has been reported before, but Its surfaced on the APA site, so worth mentioning.

So, poll! What percentage of yours have died before 1 year old, or within a year of captivity?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

im not good with percentages, how do ya find it out again?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

1/19. and he was like 4 days old


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

trogdorable said:


> im not good with percentages, whats 1 out of 9? lol


about 11%.

I'm putting 1 - 10 myself due to a hatchlings loss a few years ago.

Poll is up


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Tarron said:


> about 11%.
> 
> I'm putting 1 - 10 myself due to a hatchlings loss a few years ago.
> 
> Poll is up


not 9 >.< 10! forgot to count one that i still own =O thats terrible!


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

0% including some more unusual (or less commonly kept species) such as _Japalura, Boiga_ and _Trioceros_, sp...


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

im actually quite interested in seeing this, remember peeps, no point on voting if its not honest. no one will know who's voted where.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

ive lost 2 out of the 38 snakes ive owned. first was a WC royal who had parasites but was sold as CB so didnt know where the problem was until too late and the vet had to put him down, second was an african house snake who died from overheating whilst we was out for the day when the weather suddenly changed, managed to save the other one though.

the AHA manipulate and fabricate information to suit their own agenda and then lay it down as fact.:bash:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Crestie died at 2 years old so doesn't count towards the poll...
The 'leccy blue is still under a year old but he seems pretty sound so excuse my presumption he'll survive until November!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Seems to me that, even though the demographic here is small, the report is based on rubbish. I know this poll doesnt take in to account imports etc, but really, 75% is tosh!



Ophexis said:


> Crestie died at 2 years old so doesn't count towards the poll...
> The 'leccy blue is still under a year old but he seems pretty sound so excuse my presumption he'll survive until November!


Glad your leccy is doing well. My Girl happens to be a boy apparently. He is very slowly colouring out. Hopefully the 2 juvis will make me proud and be girlys, lol.


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder what percentage of wild snakes make it from hatching to one year of age? I would imagine that would be a very high figure?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I've probably dealt with over 30 or so non-feeding snakes over the last few years from friends and locals. I've had a total of two die. Other than that I've never had a snake die apart from deformed babies of which I've culled two from around 150 snakes I've produced.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Personally, I've kept so much that I couldn't even begin to count exactly how many, but I'd estimate in the region of 5-10%, including wild caught animals, spiderlings bought at first moult and other insects. 
I also used to run an exotics shop, and factoring in the large numbers of babies we'd have, some of which would not feed and ended up dying, plus some rather peculiar neurological problem we had with baby bearded dragons, which resulted in us loosing quite a few of them in one go, I'd still say that the deaths before a year amounted only to around 15%, over the 3 years or so I was there. That includes purchasing animals locally, from UK suppliers and also importing animals from abroad (CB and a very small amount of WC). Most of the customers were very regular visitors and we were quite friendly with them, so would get regular updates, and I can only recall one animal dying before a year that we were told of, a leo. 

Fish on the other hand... Why aren't they targetting that? I know from every step along the line when it comes to importing marine/trop fish the percentages of those which die before they even hit the shop, let alone the private keeper's tanks. And it's higher than reptiles.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Fish on the other hand... Why aren't they targetting that? I know from every step along the line when it comes to importing marine/trop fish the percentages of those which die before they even hit the shop, let alone the private keeper's tanks. And it's higher than reptiles.


Fish have to be, without any doubt in my mind, the most widely misunderstood and neglected pet out there. Sometimes through no fault of the owner. Until I joined this forum and browsed the fish section, I thought my four goldfish were happy in the small tank they lived in - they were all over 3 years old and healthy so I assumed I was doing no wrong. I was kindly informed by one of the more pleasant members of the fish section that my little guys weren't in the right conditions and, unable to do much more for them myself due to limited time, space and funds, I rehomed them to someone who could


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> *Fish have to be, without any doubt in my mind, the most widely misunderstood and neglected pet out there. Sometimes through no fault of the owner.* Until I joined this forum and browsed the fish section, I thought my four goldfish were happy in the small tank they lived in - they were all over 3 years old and healthy so I assumed I was doing no wrong. I was kindly informed by one of the more pleasant members of the fish section that my little guys weren't in the right conditions and, unable to do much more for them myself due to limited time, space and funds, I rehomed them to someone who could


Couldnt agree with that statement anymore. The perpetual myths about fish dont help as we all know, but I do believe there are small steps being taken to alleviate this problem.


----------

